
What drives automobile software architecture - vomad
https://medium.com/@viktorschepik/how-to-be-an-automobile-software-engineer-part-2-240369393ef5#.xtei3gfzyhttps://medium.com/@viktorschepik/how-to-be-an-automobile-software-engineer-part-2-240369393ef5#.xtei3gfzy
======
lovelearning
Really interesting overview.

If current systems are designed for parameters such as "...a human driver
won’t be able to turn the wheel by 5° in 10 milliseconds...", then it's likely
systems designed in the future for self driving cars will stop treating
vehicles as black boxes and optimize the car's internals too.

